# Women's 2014-2015 Hunting Contest Entry thead only!



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

***Please read rules carefully as there are several changes this year.
1. Contest will run from August 1, 2014 thru January 31, 2015.

2. All entries must be made by February 15, 2015.

3. All entries must be dated in some way. I.e. camera date stamp, date legibly printed on piece of paper (see last years photos), legible leg or antler tag. If we can not read the date…it is not acceptable.

4. All bucks will be scored using the “gross” score of the antlers. Follow these instructions. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgreco...Whitetail+Deer

5. If your buck scores less than 50 inches using the instructions in rule # 4, 50 points will be automatically be rewarded.

6. Each hunter is limited to…one buck and one doe, or two does. If two bucks are taken, one will count as a 50 point doe the other may be antler scored.

7. There are five categories that each hunter can enter scores in.
A. Deer (2 entries per hunter, see rule # 6).
B. Large game i.e. elk, moose, bear, hogs large cats, exotics or other big game. (2 entries per hunter)
C. Medium game i.e. turkey, yote. (2 entries per hunter)
D. Small game and critters i.e. rabbits, squirrels, *****, opossums, rodents or other small game. (5 entries per hunter)
E. Target practice: Robin Hood. (1 entry per hunter) 

8. Scoring: 
A. Deer Doe… 50 points.
B. Deer buck… see rule number 4 above.
C. Large game…100 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 200 points).
D. Medium game...50 points each; 2 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 100 points).
E. Small game…10 points each; 5 entries maximum/hunter (Maximum of 50 points).
F. Robin Hood…50 points (Maximum of 50 points, same photo rules apply).

9. Bow and crossbow only.

10. All photos must include: 
A. Date (see rule number 3 above)
B. You
C. Full body shot of animal (or in the case of a Robin Hood target and arrows connected to the target, dated and you in the picture the same as game pics.
D. Bow

11. Please keep the photos as tasteful as possible. Animal must be intact i.e. no skinned animals, no just head without body etc… Field dressed is fine. If the varmints get to your animal before you do, keep the photo as tasteful as possible.

12. All entries must be killed on, or between the contest dates. 

13. Please use this thread for your official entries. All comments/questions should be entered in another thread. Use this thread for photos and scores only!

And lastly.........Lets all have some fun with this!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Team 1*

turkeygirl
Horses&Hunting
Billie
lilpooh31

*Team 2*

grls hunt 2
Ole Trapper
jonell
jennz1999
*
Team 3*

allymeagan
turkeycorndog
shel74
lady sedge
*
Team 4*

CamoQuest
jpilato2
crtnyingrsll
Out of Velvet

Team 5

CricketKiller
Kellystan48
ArkGirl
misshuntressKT3


Team 6
vangogh1994
Lady Archery
MooseHuntress
KSGirl

*Team 7*

TwoCrow 
BowhunterChck13


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

First points for team2... 

10 points, rabbit. Sorry, It's hard to fit myself, bow and animal in a selfie... but we're all in there. I almost didn't take one with myself in it :mg:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

**RULE change(kind of) Since rules were posted late if you tagged an animal before now and it does not have all the pictured requirements(you, full animal, date, and bow) We will make an exception as long as you are in the picture and it is dated.


----------



## allymeagan (Mar 2, 2007)

111 points for team 3! Got my biggest buck to date on Saturday night, scored him this afternoon.

























Hopefully you can see the date on the tag, it's Sept 20th. I have a timestamped pic on my camera, when I can get home and upload one. I still have a doe tag to fill, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Team 2. Button buck


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Team 4, 11 pt buck


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Gross 115 5/8


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

50 points for team 4


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spike for team 2!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

*Team 2*

Team 2. 50 points. Five point taken November 4


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Team 7 - 6 pointer


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Team 1 doe for 50pts.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

No trophies pictures posted for a month!? I really enjoy seeing everyone's accomplishments so I hope there are some new posts soon. I also hope to be posting one of my own soon!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

OMG! I thought I was late trying to 'register' but my name is on the list! I'm so excited! Just need to post my pics... Yay!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Team 4 - 131 7/8 
8pt taken Oct 12, 2014


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

squirrel I got this archery season I understand if it doesn't count was dark and didn't have any one to take a picture, and it was just a squirrel.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Ladies I apologize for not getting results up but TEAM 4 WON  with Team 2, 3, & 7 making an awesome showing  Thanks ladies for playing. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats to ALL the teams, whether you bagged something for points or not. Being a participant in this incredibly fun sport makes everyone a winner, in my book!


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

One of my favorite things about hunting is that even though I have yet to get my first kill, I learn something new every time I get into the woods! Congrats to all the ladies who got out there and expanded their hunting knowledge. Can't wait to be a part of this contest again next year, I know I will get that first kill!


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you, Country Woman, for setting up the contest again. I taking enjoy seeing pics & and sharing in everyone's success. Congrats to all & look forward to next season


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats team 4! Looking forward to another great year of hunting!


----------

